# Anybody own an O-Matic Boron and Salomon Classic Bindings?



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

No offense, but you've already bought the board so why do you need a review? What if someone comes into this thread and tells you it's the worst board on the face of the earth? Are you not going to ride it?

O-Matic builds good boards...just go and enjoy it :thumbsup:.


----------

